# Test



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

This is a test, sorry to take up space
cc


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

If it had been an actual emergency, would there be a warning?


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

If this had been an actual emergency you would have been advised where to go in your area.


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

I repeat, this is only a test.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

And now the control voice says until next week we return control to you from...THE OUTER LIMITS.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Did we pass?


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

CC-
This is a test of our gullibility, right?  

Mike


Looks like you are winning! :bounce:


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

I hate the suspense of not knowing whether I've passed or failed!!!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Remember when someone posted simply an ellipsis? (...) and there were about 100 replies. Are we easily amused, or what?! :crazy:


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

*BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP!
*

We now return you to your regularly scheduled programs.


----------



## chouxbacca (Aug 10, 2001)

this has been a production of your local public broadcast system...


----------

